

Usermind raises $7.6M from Andreessen Horowitz - kt9
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/usermind-raises-76m-andreessen-horowitz-build-software-improves-inhouse-business-operations/

======
noir-york
Did you notice the skill reqs for the dev position? They're asking for Go

~~~
jchenry
(disclaimer: I work for usermind)

We are in fact writing in go. Its not required to know it coming in, but it
certainly wont hurt your chances.

